# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  Entertainer for Circus Freak BG

## werescythe

So I have this idea for a character that is essentially a circus freak, kind of like the four legged lady, the bearded lady, the elephant man, etc... However as I was looking at the Entertainer Background, I'm not sure it really fits that theme. 

Thus I thought I would ask a few questions. 
1) Is there a different officially published background that might fit this better?
2) Or are there ways that the Entertainer background could be changed/adjusted for this concept?

----------


## Unoriginal

> So I have this idea for a character that is essentially a circus freak, kind of like the four legged lady, the bearded lady, the elephant man, etc... However as I was looking at the Entertainer Background, I'm not sure it really fits that theme. 
> 
> Thus I thought I would ask a few questions. 
> 1) Is there a different officially published background that might fit this better?
> 2) Or are there ways that the Entertainer background could be changed/adjusted for this concept?


What about the Entertainer background makes you think it doesn't fit, in particular?

----------


## Pooky the Imp

Off the top of my head:

Outlander (Outcast) comes to mind.

http://dnd5e.wikidot.com/background:outlander


Alternatively, what about refluffing Dragon Casualty or Rakdos Cultist?

http://dnd5e.wikidot.com/background:dragon-casualty

http://dnd5e.wikidot.com/background:rakdos-cultist

The former even has a list of disfigurements.

----------


## Unoriginal

> Off the top of my head:
> 
> Outlander (Outcast) comes to mind.
> 
> Alternatively, what about refluffing Dragon Casualty or Rakdos Cultist?
> 
> The former even has a list of disfigurements.


Not a good idea to link to such a site.

----------


## werescythe

> What about the Entertainer background makes you think it doesn't fit, in particular?


Well, in particular the Entertainer background seems to revolve more around the use of musical instruments.

----------


## Particle_Man

Did the character do anything?  Maybe gladiator if you were forced to fight dogs for the entertainment of others. Maybe urchin if you were literally on the streets before and/or after becoming a prisoner/member of the circus.

----------


## Pooky the Imp

> Well, in particular the Entertainer background seems to revolve more around the use of musical instruments.


I don't think that's necessarily the intent (it even gives alternative examples like acrobat, juggler, dancer, stroyteller etc.). Presumably it's just easier to give the background the same equipment (including a musical instrument), rather than varying it based on the particular profession.





> Not a good idea to link to such a site.


Oh. Any particular reason?  :Small Confused:

----------


## nickl_2000

> Oh. Any particular reason?


Because that site puts out copyrighted material without a license and the board mods frown upon linking to sites that do.



To the OP.  Change the musical instrument to a gaming set and the equipment to the gaming set instead of the instrument.  Alternately you could give a language and some equipment or you could give Vehicles (Land).

----------


## Pooky the Imp

> Because that site puts out copyrighted material without a license and the board mods frown upon linking to sites that do.


Ah, okay. I'll bear that in mind.

----------


## werescythe

> Did the character do anything?  Maybe gladiator if you were forced to fight dogs for the entertainment of others. Maybe urchin if you were literally on the streets before and/or after becoming a prisoner/member of the circus.


So the thought is that he's a simic hybrid aberrant mind sorcerer who has grown up in this circus as one of it's many oddities.




> To the OP.  Change the musical instrument to a gaming set and the equipment to the gaming set instead of the instrument.  Alternately you could give a language and some equipment or you could give Vehicles (Land).


That might work. :)

----------

